# Planning to pursue career of MPO pls help me.



## twister666 (24 Jun 2007)

Hello everyone. I just finished bachelors degree in sociology specialization and was interested in pursuing MPO career. I tried to get answers from the local recruting center but they could not give me all details. I would really appreciate for all contributions that I will receive and thanks in advance. 
I have the following questions. 
1. Is it realistic to get into MPO with bachelors in sociology?
2. From checking how many possitions are available for MPOs I found that there are about 6 empty possition, it sounds it is almost impossible to get in it or there are some other things that I am missing?
3. I am married (at least for now) and was wondering if there will be possibility to choose location for the first few years or I will be assigned to anywhere the army wants. The reason is that my wife is finishing bachelors and going to do medicine or masters and will need to live in proximity to a big city with university. 
4. Are there any positilities in getting more advanced trainning to do crime investigations (I saw it on the website but just making sure I understood it correctly) and if possible to advance what are the chances of getting to such trainning and possition. 
5. I am currious how many MPOs in Canadian Army. 
6. I am also currious how many Investigators there are. 

Please if anyone has some information or answers to these questions please let me know.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2007)

I'm curious what recruiting centre you went to?

I would ask that everyone hold off on answering until "Twister" comes back to me with some questions I will have for him.

Thank you.


----------



## twister666 (24 Jun 2007)

Bruce Hi!
I went to the center in Montreal that is located on St-Catherine close to Guy Concordia Metro.


----------



## CombatMP265 (25 Jun 2007)

1. Yes
2. There's more than 6 positions open.
3. Anywhere's the military wants, were not the RCMP. 
4. Yes. Your work ethic and skill. 
5. Not sure myself, most I've seen at once was about 40. 
6. A lot, but they are NCM's not Officers. So I think the point is moot. 

The Milnet MP forums will elaborate on all the above.


----------



## twister666 (25 Jun 2007)

CombatMP thank you for answering to my questions.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jun 2007)

twister666 said:
			
		

> Bruce Hi!
> I went to the center in Montreal that is located on St-Catherine close to Guy Concordia Metro.



And there lies the problem.


----------



## twister666 (26 Jun 2007)

kincanucks  what you mean?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Jun 2007)

twister666 said:
			
		

> kincanucks  what you mean?



If you search this site for my comments on CFRC Montreal and the way they do business you will see what I mean.  Good Luck and remember Kingston or Ottawa are less than two hours away.


----------



## robert1999 (27 Dec 2007)

hello, its my first time on this site and i haven't figured out yet how to just post a general message. However, since this forum is related to MPO questions I have a few myself. I was wondering when the next selection board for DEO MPO's convenes...i know there was one in november but haven't been able to deduce when the next one is. Also are there specific times that officers are sent to basic officer training (*as a general rule at least?). I just want to get a grasp of how much longer I will have to wait to hear back and also the soonest time I would most likely find myself in Basic officer training. If you can help in any way it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Rob


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2007)

You want to be a Material Processing Officer (MPO) in the world of Log Os in Supply?? Good on you!!  >


----------



## CFR FCS (27 Dec 2007)

Army Vern,
You just confused the masses out there who do not understand the wonderful world of "Sustainment" and all it's intricacies.

 Robert 1999,
the first stage is to get your application and file through the CFRC and once you have completed all the steps including CFAT, medical and interview your will be merit listed for MPO. Once that happens the next step is selection to attend the MPOAC (Military Police Officer Assessment Centre) when you will be evaluated. If you are successful then you are selected by the MP branch and an offer with a course assigned to it will come your way. Next MPOAC is March 08.  Good luck.


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Army Vern,
> You just confused the masses out there who do not understand the wonderful world of "Sustainment" and all it's intricacies.
> ...



Oooops.  >

 ;D


----------



## Antoine (28 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

From the CF recruiting web site and the present forum, I understand that DEO applicants to reserve MP officer come preferably from a criminal justice-related field.

I was wondering if any scientist (bio, chem, phys,...) in the present forum are MP officer or are planning to get in? 

Regards


----------



## Antoine (1 Apr 2009)

I have called the MP reserve unit, for MP officer in the reserve, you can apply with any university degree, however they might prefer candidates with relevent experiences or degrees. Usually, they receive more candidatures than available MPO positions, but inversely for NCM in the unit reserve I have reached.


----------

